# "99 Bottles of wine on the wall"



## twistedvine (Jun 17, 2010)

Just for fun, how many bottles of wine do you currently have at home?

I will start, being new to wine making, I am a little embarrassed to say that I currently only have about 38 bottles of wine at home right now.


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh GEE!!
I cant count that high!
at least 1500 + 120 gallons aging
Look at my Sig...


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 17, 2010)

I could win this easy if you asked, "how many wine bottles do you have?"


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea butt, they are empty! Wait till Leanne gets there she can help U make more!


*BTW How many EMPTIES do you have? Better yet WHAT R U gonna do with them !*


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 17, 2010)

Make more bottles?

I am just wondering how bad it will hurt hen she starts beatng me with them

Thats alot of beatings bro.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 17, 2010)

Only about a dozen at this point. That's going to increase though, especially after I stock up on new equipment to start doing the 4-week kits. I never really was too interested in the kits until coming here and learning how you can quickly build up an inventory with the 4-week kits.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 17, 2010)

Not as many as Tom but he is my idol. Currently about 300 plus around 70 gallons to bottle in Aug/sept.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 17, 2010)

Currently I have the equivalent of 72 - 750 ml bottles in bottles (some are 1.5 ltr). I have 25 gallons in carboys now and about 2 1/2 gallons of Skeeter Pee in jugs.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I gave up counting a long time ago after the 10th kit. probably between 600-700 and about 60 gallons aging. Wine has been going fast as I am going to cetain parties I have been taking a case each time. Some as a gift and the rest to drink. 

How many of you have a special rack or space for wine to give first. You know you're going to a party and you're trying to get rid of a certain batch because it's not your favorite. Top of my list to give away was watermelon and strawberry. That was untill I tried mixing some strawberry with rhubarb and holy crap was that good!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 17, 2010)

Im working on it but I got 80 right now... Got about 80 to 100 more over 3 to 6/8 months...


----------



## IQwine (Jun 17, 2010)

OK Tom... were all those wine bottles bought new at one time or did you collect slightly used ones over a few years? 

I'm working at collecting the slightly used ones and am up to about 500 .


----------



## grapeman (Jun 17, 2010)

I have around 2800 bottles full of wine give or take a couple hundred. I'm gonna have to sell a bunch of grapes this year if I don't get that license in time this year. After a few years of making my 200 gallons a year I have a bit of a stockpile. My production will about quadruple this year.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 17, 2010)

For the ones you want to give away, replace the labels and replace them with som that show it was bottled 15 yrs ago.

Befoe you present them, roll em around in the dirt. They will tink they are getting something special.

Then you can go home, drink some of the really good stuff knowing they are just as happy.. 

"Wow honey, can you believe Dan gave us some of this 15 YO wine?"

LOL


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jun 17, 2010)

Four! Four! I have four bottles left. I am new to this hobby and struggling to keep the wine I bottled in the bottle. Between my family, friends and myself I am struggling to keep any wine at all. I have 18 gallons going now and I am picking up another 6 next week. I need to start working on doing24 gallons a couple of times a year.


----------



## Woodbee (Jun 17, 2010)

Well we have about 84 fifths, 14 Magnums,about 40 fifths of Maderia. Three gallons in the Estufa and 25 gallons in the process.
I have been filling a Magnum from each of our batches and putting them away for long term aging. Out of site and out of mind.
Brad


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 17, 2010)

Very jealous of those that have so many...

Troy, LMFAO, I love that idea (older labels/rolling in dirt)...


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

Just under 1000 in my cellar, abot 73 gallons in carboys, and 3 bers on tap and 1 sparkling wine on tap.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 17, 2010)

Just curious...but where the $%&! are you storing all these bottles of wine?


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I have 100+ full cases in my cellar and the rest on 4 large wine racks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2010)

My wine cellar is 6'x8' and has a capacity right now of 750 bottles. If I took the desk out of it I could add another rack.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2010)

This is my cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Take a look at my album to see mine.


----------



## wyntheef (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now, I have about 30 bottles (mostly of one variety though) and have 4 carboys either ready to bottle or aging, but 2 of those are not mine.

I'm still fairly new at this so still giving away quite a bit to curious friends and relatives, but that's slowing down and I really would like to have 100 to 200 a year from now. We'll see.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Right now, I have about 30 bottles (mostly of one variety though) and have 4 carboys either ready to bottle or aging, but 2 of those are not mine.
> 
> I'm still fairly new at this so still giving away quite a bit to curious friends and relatives, but that's slowing down and I really would like to have 100 to 200 a year from now. We'll see.



ummmm I'll be your curious friend


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 18, 2010)

Good thing curiousity killed the cat and not the wolf.


----------



## sixdoubleo (Jun 18, 2010)

Wade, 

I like those wine racks...nice and simple. Did you buy or build those? I'm thinking about building something similar for my wine "closet". Could you tell me where you got them, or if you built them...details on the construction.


----------



## djl - Michigan (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got about 200 bottles on the rack and another 180 bottles worth bulk aging in carboys.

Dave


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2010)

I built those from scrap wood O get from work as they are rip offs from stair treads. They are white oak strips being 1 1/16" x 1 1/2". I never make plans on doing stuff unless its for a side job so that people can get an idea of what I will make for them but I did take some pics with a tape measure alongside for a few other people who wanted some info on these. The rack spacing is 4 3/4". Each rack is 40 1/2" tall and then stacked 1 on top of another cause I cant get anything longer then 4' out of work for free so I just built them 1 on 1. I made them about 4' long depending on how much room I had in that area and divided by 2 if under 8'. Just so you know if using my design you will want to scallop an area of front or back rail so that the bottles dont roll or you can do as I did and get little cabinet door rubber bumpers that are self adhesive and stick them on the rail in the back to prevent the bottles from rolling, mine are clear so you dont see them and very small. 
Before I post these pics heres another idea to throw around as to making yourself. If I had seen this Id probably have made these out of wood using a Hole saw or big Forstner bit.
http://www.vynebar.com/home/

If I were to do it again using this design I would shorten the distance between rails for different size bottles. These were designed to fit any size bottles including magnums which fit perfectly but since most of my bottles are standard there is a lot of wasted space which I really need now especially where I store the 375 dessert bottles that are even skinnier.


----------



## sixdoubleo (Jun 20, 2010)

Wade,

Perfect! Thanks for the details...exactly what I needed to see. Since I don't have access to free oak 1x2's I was actually considering ripping down kiln-dried doug fir studs, easing the edges a bit, and building out of that.

Yeah, I noticed your spacing was larger than needed and assumed it was for magnums. I have three walls to work with, so I think I might go with magnum-sized spacing on one wall, and tighter spacing on the others.

While the vynebar design is really slick, I just don't see how you'd implement that in a practical way to take advantage of space. Were you thinking of building several "columns" out from the wall? It just seems like that design is more suited to aesthetics as far as displaying wine than maximizing storage.. The thing I like about your design is that if I ever sell this house, I can remove every other front rail, lay down some plywood, shoot it all semi-gloss white and its closet shelving! 

Dave


----------



## Joe Callow (Jun 24, 2010)

Quite low at this time. Maybe 125 or so. Usually much much higher. For the first time in a long time my primaries and secondaries are all empty at once. I'm eagerly waiting for fruit to ripen to fill everything back up.


----------



## rodo (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm gaining!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Rod you rock  That is an awesome display of your growing inventory. Mine is being depleted kinda fast this summer but thats a good thing as I have a lot perking!


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

NICE! 
and soo neat..


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

I like those racks Rodo, where did you get them? Nice rack!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Wade if you don't remember the pictures of Rod's room when he was making it, you'll have to check it out. He made his rack out of steel he turned on a lathe and welded together. Actually you did see it because you guys talked about custom stairs!


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I like those racks Rodo, where did you get them? Nice rack!



alright NO FLIRTING....


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont remember the welding racks part, must have neen drinking then!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

This brings up a good point. Do any of you rotate your stock as time and bottles go by? Maybe newer bottles on top and older towards the bottom so you would move stock down (using gravity) easier than up.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

I am constantly rearranging my stock as it is depleted. I like to keep like wines together so as one starts to get low I will move it to a smaller rack or to a section with other wines with only a few bottles left.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 26, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This brings up a good point. Do any of you rotate your stock as time and bottles go by? Maybe newer bottles on top and older towards the bottom so you would move stock down (using gravity) easier than up.



Yes, that's what I do - keep older bottles at the bottom and add newer ones closer to the top - mist types at the very top. Makes it easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## rodo (Jun 26, 2010)

> Wade if you don't remember the pictures of Rod's room when he was making it, you'll have to check it out. He made his rack out of steel he turned on a lathe and welded together. Actually you did see it because you guys talked about custom stairs!


 
Here is a link to it http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6629


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 2, 2010)

Major Bummer,

I moved alot of what we were regularly drinking to the rack at the top of the steps a while back. I just checked down stairs, I don't have near what I thought I had on the shelf. I have about 6 bottles of Chianti, 6 bottles of Berry Melomel, 2 bottles of Ancient Orange Mead, 3 bottles of Tropical Breeze, a couple bottles of Green Apple Reisling, and 1 0r 2 bottles of Black Berry Cabernet. I do have a full case of Spiced Apple and also about 3/4 case of Lemon Kiss (Skeeter Pee).

I do have a couple 1.5 liter bottles of various items down there but that is it. 

In the fall I will be bottleing about 9 cases of various juice but that is a long way off. I think I need to find another kit to make that is an early drinker. What to do....


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 2, 2010)

8 store bought and a 5 gallon kit to be bottled next month!


----------

